# Horus Heresy: Entire Series List



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I thought I would put together a list of all the stories in the Horus Heresy series as I for one find it difficult to keep track with all the different formats and publications etc. I think the list is complete up to now but if I've missed anything then please add to it. I've also included a list of what I think is upcoming. Again if you have any more info then please add. 


Novels

*HORUS RISING* - _DAN ABNETT_

*FALSE GODS* - _GRAHAM McNEILL_

*GALAXY IN FLAMES* - _BEN COUNTER_

*THE FLIGHT OF THE EISENSTEIN* - _JAMES SWALLOW_

*FULGRIM* - _GRAHAM McNEILL_

*DESCENT OF ANGELS* - _MICHAEL SCANLON_

*LEGION* - _DAN ABNETT_

*BATTLE FOR THE ABYSS* - _BEN COUNTER_

*MECHANICUM* - _GRAHAM McNEILL_

*FALLEN ANGELS* - _MIKE LEE_

*A THOUSAND SONS* - _GRAHAM MCNEILL_

*NEMESIS* - _JAMES SWALLOW_

*THE FIRST HERETIC* - _AARON DEMBSKI-BOWDEN_

*PROSPERO BURNS* - _DAN ABNETT_

*THE OUTCAST DEAD* - _GRAHAM McNEIL_

*DELIVERANCE LOST* - _GAV THORPE_

*KNOW NO FEAR* - _DAN ABNETT_


Novella's 

*PROMETHEAN SUN* - _NICK KYME_

*AURELIAN* - _AARON DEMBSKI-BOWDEN_

*THE REFLECTION CRACK'D* - _GRAHAM McNEILL_ (THE PRIMARCHS)

*FEAT OF IRON* - _NICK KYME_ (THE PRIMARCHS)

*THE LION* - _GAV THORPE_ (THE PRIMARCHS)

*THE SERPENT BENEATH* - _ROB SANDERS_ (THE PRIMARCHS)


Short Stories

*THE KABAN PROJECT* - _GRAHAM McNEILL_ (HH COLLECTED VISIONS)

*THE LIGHTNING TOWER* - _DAN ABNETT_ (HH CHAPBOOK)

*THE DARK KING* - _GRAHAM McNEILL_ (HH CHAPBOOK)

*BLOOD GAMES* - _DAN ABNETT_ (TALES OF HERESY)

*WOLF AT THE DOOR* - _MIKE LEE_ (TALES OF HERESY)

*SCIONS OF THE STORM* - _ANTHONY REYNOLDS_ (TALES OF HERESY)

*THE VOICE* - _JAMES SWALLOW_ (TALES OF HERESY)

*CALL OF THE LION* - _GAV THORPE_ (TALES OF HERESY)

*THE LAST CHURCH* - _GRAHAM McNEILL_ (TALES OF HERESY)

*AFTER DESH'EA* - _MATTHEW FARRER_ (TALES OF HERESY)

*RULES OF ENGAGEMENT* - _GRAHAM McNEILL_ (AGE OF DARKNESS)

*LIAR'S DUE* - _JAMES SWALLOW_ (AGE OF DARKNESS)

*FORGOTTEN SONS* - _NICK KYME_ (AGE OF DARKNESS)

*THE LAST REMEMBRANCER* - _JOHN FRENCH_ (AGE OF DARKNESS)

*REBIRTH* - _CHRIS WRAIGHT_ (AGE OF DARKNESS)

*THE FACE OF TREACHERY* - _GAV THORPE_ (AGE OF DARKNESS)

*LITTLE HORUS* - _DAN ABNETT_ (AGE OF DARKNESS)

*THE IRON WITHIN* - _ROB SANDERS_ (AGE OF DARKNESS)

*SAVAGE WEAPONS* - _AARON DEMSKI-BOWDEN_ (AGE OF DARKNESS)

*DEATH OF A SILVERSMITH* - _GRAHAM McNEILL_ (GD ANTHOLOGY 2012)

*ARMY OF ONE* - _ROB SANDERS_ (15th BIRTHDAY COLLECTION)

*KRYPTOS* - _GRAHAM McNEILL_


Audio Dramas 

*RAVEN'S FLIGHT* - _GAV THORPE_

*GARRO: OATH OF MOMENT* - _JAMES SWALLOW_

*GARRO: LEGION OF ONE* - _JAMES SWALLOW_

*BUTCHERS NAILS* - _AARON DEMBSKI-BOWDEN _



Upcoming?


Novels

FEAR TO TREAD - JAMES SWALLOW

BETRAYER - AARON DEMBSKI-BOWDEN

UNREMEMBERED EMPIRE - DAN ABNETT

ANGEL EXTERMINATUS - GRAHAM McNEILL

NIGHTFALL - AARON DEMSKI-BOWDEN

Unnamed Salamander's novel by NICK KYME

Novella's 

PRINCE OF CROWS - AARON DEMBSKI-BOWDEN (SHADOWS OF TREACHERY)

THE CRIMSON FIST - JOHN FRENCH (SHADOWS OF TREACHERY)

SCORCHED EARTH - NICK KYME

Short Stories 

Unnamed - AARON DEMBSKI-BOWDEN (BL WEEKENDER VOL 2)
Unnamed - GAV THORPE (BL WEEKENDER VOL 1)


Audio Books

GARRO: SWORD OF TRUTH - JAMES SWALLOW
BURDEN OF DUTY - JAMES SWALLOW


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Need to change some of your Novella entries to Anthology entries as novella = limited edition and anthology = collection of stories but freely available for reprint. Also, some of the short stories are also available as an Audio Drama as well.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Does anyone have a list of them in chronological order


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Need to change some of your Novella entries to Anthology entries as novella = limited edition and anthology = collection of stories but freely available for reprint. Also, some of the short stories are also available as an Audio Drama as well.


Novella is the type of story (length wise) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novella

If the story is part of an Anthology its listed in brackets.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

jasonpittman said:


> Does anyone have a list of them in chronological order


In terms of publication or chronologically?


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> In terms of publication or chronologically?


chronologically, because the series is sort of all over the place I would be interested to know which order they actually took place in.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

mal310 said:


> Novella is the type of story (length wise) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novella
> 
> If the story is part of an Anthology its listed in brackets.


Remember:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthology

Antholgoy: An anthology is a collection of literary works chosen by the compiler. It may be a collection of poems, short stories, plays, songs, or excerpts. In genre fiction anthology is used to categorize collections of shorter works such as short stories and short novels, usually collected into a single volume for publication.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novella

Novella: A novella (also called a short novel, or novelette) is a written, fictional, prose narrative usually longer than a novelette but shorter than a novel. The English word "novella" derives from the Italian word "novella", feminine of "novello", which means "new".[1]

So, with that being said, it would be proper to classify it currently as:

*Novellas:*

PROMETHEAN SUN
AURELIAN

*Antholgies:*
(insert story titles if it pleases you)

Tales of Heresy
The Primarchs
Age of Darkness
Games Day Anthology 2011

*Audio Dramas:*
(which might also include printed version)

The Butchers Nails
Garro: Legion of One
Garro: Oath of Moment
Raven's Flight
The Dark King & The Lightning Tower (2 Disc Audio Drama)


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Remember:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthology
> 
> ...


"A list of all the stories" is what I have listed. 

I know what an Anthology is. Its a collection of stories. 'Tales of Heresy' for example is not a story, tale, or single literary work. Its a collection of them.

I'm happy with the way they are listed. 

PS I'm aware that The Dark King and The Lighting Tower are also avaliable on Audio. However they were originally published in the written form but granted they are also Audio's. However I didn't want to list the same stories twice.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

jasonpittman said:


> chronologically, because the series is sort of all over the place I would be interested to know which order they actually took place in.


That's not easy to do for several reasons. Some such as The First Heretic span a vast time period from decades before the Heresy to the drop site massacre. Others take place before the Heresy (WOLF AT THE DOOR & PROMETHEAN SUN for example) and its difficult to tell when they would have happened in relation to each other. Others take place at exactly the same time (PROMETHEAN SUN & FEAT OF IRON). Finally you have the McNeill paradox where the events in A Thousand Sons seemingly take place at the same time as events in The Outcast Dead, except that makes no sense. At all. Even with "warp interference". 

I'm not saying it can't be done but its accuracy would be somewhat subjective.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

jasonpittman said:


> chronologically, because the series is sort of all over the place I would be interested to know which order they actually took place in.


As Mal said, it would be near-impossible to concoct an accurate chronological list.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting a list, it's a good reference.

Rev


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

For Emperor's sake, could we please quit with the 2/3 ratio of chaos to loyal?


----------

